# vip722k skips to live tv



## jfharper (Jan 21, 2013)

while buffering a recording that is still recording, it will jump to live tv. happened about 10 times today while watching the NFL games...Just started a day or two ago, had the unit for about 18 months with no issues thus far. Tried unplugging, CS tried resetting, problem still happens...what to do?

I have the unit up on blocks so air can pass all around well.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like a possible hard drive problem.


----------



## jfharper (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Mark H DISH (Jan 19, 2011)

The steps you can try to correct this are the hard reset or if plugged into a surge protector bypass this. If this continues we would need to replace this. You can also save your recordings to an EHD as a back up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jfharper said:


> while buffering a recording that is still recording, it will jump to live tv. happened about 10 times today while watching the NFL games...Just started a day or two ago, had the unit for about 18 months with no issues thus far. Tried unplugging, CS tried resetting, problem still happens...what to do?
> 
> I have the unit up on blocks so air can pass all around well.


need to buy TiVo patent and return to proved technology what works well for trick modes: do index file by I-frames, not the stupid each 0.2 sec index


----------

